# Sight question



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

picture shooting a rifle then a hand gun , whats more accurate at longer range ?


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

when I set one up for target or 3d I like it out a little.
when Im hunting I like it closer to keep it from snagging 
on things


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay I understand what you are saying.. Ill be using it for 3D.


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Does it make pins closer/farther apart from each other?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I prefer to set my sight about 6" from the riser. At that distance it allows my peep, sight housing, reticule, and target face to align very nicely. If you use a lens, the farther out your sight from the riser, the greater the perceived magnification and the more float you may see. If you shoot pins, the farther out from the riser, the closer together your pins will appear, but this is a very, very small amount.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

montigre said:


> I prefer to set my sight about 6" from the riser. At that distance it allows my peep, sight housing, reticule, and target face to align very nicely. If you use a lens, the farther out your sight from the riser, the greater the perceived magnification and the more float you may see. If you shoot pins, the farther out from the riser, the closer together your pins will appear, but this is a very, very small amount.


Other way around.

As the pins are farther from your eye....slide your pin sight with a longer and longer extension amount
the pin gap for your 20 yard and 30 yard pins
gets FARTHER apart.

AS the pins get closer to your eye...slide your pin sight with a shorter and shorter extension amount
the pin gap for your 20 yard and 30 yard pins
get CLOSER together.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

So,
when you extend your pin sight farther and farther away from your eyeball...

then,
cuz you make the 20-30 yard pin gap FARTHER apart...

then,
you get a FINER adjustment for your 30 yard pin,
cuz a 1/64th inch vertical adjustment
on your 30 yard pin,
will allow you to hit the TOP of the bullseye or the MIDDLE of the bullseye or the BOTTOM of the bullseye.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

So,
when you extend your pin sight CLOSER and CLOSER to your eyeball,

then
cuz your 20-30 yard pin gap gets CLOSER together...

then,
that same 1/64th inch vertical adjustment for your 30 yard pin,
might make you COMPLETELY miss the 30 yard bullseye HIGH
or
might make you COMPLETELY miss the 30 yard bullseye LOW.


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Great! Totally makes sense now. Thanks a lot!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

BSmith12 said:


> Great! Totally makes sense now. Thanks a lot!


Give it a try.
It will become pretty obvious, really fast.

Try really close in to the riser.
Try all the way stretched out away from the riser.

Try something in BETWEEN.

RESULTS based tuning.

Each time you try a different horizontal extension amount,
you will need to resight your 20 yard and 30 yard and 40 yard pin.

Then,
shoot that extension amount for a week
and take a photo of the target arrow hole pattern.

Then,
next week,
try MORE horizontal extension
or try LESS horizontal extension.

REsight your 20 yard pin, 30 yard pin, and 40 yard pin.
Shoot targets.
TAke a photo of the RESULTS.

Try that for another week.

The pictures will tell you the story
or what works BEST for you.


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay I'll try that. All the sights that I have had always "bottom out" if ya know what I mean. Would extending it farther out from riser help with this at all?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

nuts&bolts said:


> Other way around.
> 
> As the pins are farther from your eye....slide your pin sight with a longer and longer extension amount
> the pin gap for your 20 yard and 30 yard pins
> ...


Yes, the *pin gap* will be greater the farther you move your rest out, but the pins themselves will *visually* appear to be slightly closer together. I believe we're talking about 2 different things.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

BSmith12 said:


> WHat difference does it make when I mount my sight farther from the riser rather than installing it closer to the riser? If this makes sense, which do you prefer?


The answer to this is more complicated than most realize.

When the sight is further away from the riser, the longer the sight radius, so you theoretically can aim more precisely. But, this can often result in added tension because you can see more movement in the sight. And added tension leads to more sight movement. Also, if you have a low draw weight bow, you may not be able to make the longer distances.

When the sight is closer to the riser, the less precisely you can aim. But there is less apparent pin movement which allows you to relax more which leads to less actual movement. Also, lower draw weight bows can make the long shots with a close sight.

However, if you get the sight too close, you won't be able to frame it nicely in the peep, unless you get a bigger peep. Conversely, If the sight is too far away, you'll need a smaller peep which allows less light through which reduces the sharpness of your sight picture.

Also, there is a sweet spot on the sight extension distance which will compensate for minor bow hand torque. This is my preference for sight extension. Trial & error to find this sweet spot, then select the peep, scope size and magnification for the best results at this distance. 

I hope this answers your question,
Allen


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

This does help a lot. Especially since you addressed what happens with low draw weight bows. With all that said, it sounds like I need to play around with it and find a good spot in the middle where everything balances out. Thanks a lot!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

BSmith12 said:


> This does help a lot. Especially since you addressed what happens with low draw weight bows. With all that said, it sounds like I need to play around with it and find a good spot in the middle where everything balances out. Thanks a lot!


I think that nuts&bolts posted the procedure for finding the sweet spot about a year ago. Hopefully, he can re-post it here or you may be able to find it with a search.


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

montigre said:


> Yes, the *pin gap* will be greater the farther you move your rest out, but the pins themselves will *visually* appear to be slightly closer together. I believe we're talking about 2 different things.


Halo effect? Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

nuts&bolts said:


> Halo effect? Is this what you are referring to?


No, I was referring to what the shooter actually sees in his sight picture when the scope is moved on the bar. When I move my bar all the way in, the reticule visually appears to be slightly larger than how it appears when it is extended and when I used to shoot pins (many moons ago), with the bar moved in, the static gap between the pins visually appeared to be slightly farther apart even though the shot POI indicated that the dynamic gap was actually closer together. :smile:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

BSmith12 said:


> Okay!


Time flies when you get older  The thread was over 2 years ago.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1638247&highlight=extension


----------

